# Inspired. :)



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So I have been inspired by Skyewillow to make a modeling clay betta fish. I thought it would be super easy, but I was so wrong!  I still have to bake and paint it but I will have to do that tomorrow. Here is the clay fish! A Vt as you can tell.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he turned out really well!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, I can't wait to paint it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i think you should make it Papparica


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I could try. But his color might be hard, although it is white. We'll have to see, I will paint it after I finish school.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i look forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks really good. I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I tried to do Papparica but his body was painted all red, and I don't like just the fins having white, so I added a little color to his body and let the paint dry all night. I will problably get pictures up later today.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

great job!!! cant wait to see.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here it is!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay you did Papparica:-D i love it it looks awesome, i might get some clay so i can do one


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you should make him a stand like I have ours on!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! And yeah, get some!! 
Edit:I was starting to do that but I just can't shape the stand right! XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

i just did clay ropes


----------

